# puppies in the sink



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

ok so how many of you have washed your puppies in the kitchen sink? : do you have pictures??? POST THEM!!!

heres jake at 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I love puppies in the sink pics. I have one of Penny...... I'll try to get it up tomorrow...... right now gotta get back to the game.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

oh how cute!! I've heard of babies in the sink, too


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG You used HOT water and shrunk Jake!!! :doh::doh::doh:  Or uh maybe that is an older picture maybe. : Those are great. I've had Oakly in the sink a few times till he was nearly a year old. Wish I had pictures like you have of Jake.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Fun pictures! I washed Rookie in the sink, but since I live alone I don't have any pictures. Tough to hold a camera when you're also trying to hold a wet, squirming puppy.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Not in the sink but how about these pictures for you!
1st time in the tub @ 6 weeks old.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont have one of Bama in the sink but have one of him in the tub. He stole my bath one morning.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

SOOO cute!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Jules, 8 weeks old and his kitchen sink bath!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's Kaylee at 8 weeks


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

These are wonderful--keep 'em coming. One of the things you miss if you rescue-sigh-


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Peanut @ 6 weeks in the kitchen sink


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

those pics are way too cute!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's Putz's first bath, 7 weeks old the day after he came home with us!! Was he REALLY this small??


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh... you guys are killing me!!! Geddy was *I believe* too big for the kitchen sink when we brought her home lol! So she had a bathtub bath.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's Banner at 8 weeks


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is Penny at a little over 2 months......wish I knew how to make it bigger !!!!! Any suggestions ????? It was added from Shutterfly.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

These pictures are so great, they deserve their own calender!!!!

I don't have any bath pictures and am regretting that now!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

*oh my gosh you guys!! these are even cuter than i imagined!!!*

they all have that same confused look on their face..especially peanut and jake.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Yup with both of them!
Jake









Allie


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Tell me I don't want a puppy....please

Those pictures are precious!!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Tell me I don't want a puppy....please
> 
> Those pictures are precious!!!


 
theres nothing like washing a puppy in the sink! :wave:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just gotta add... this just makes me melt... what I would have paid to have been there!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I love this thread!!!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Not in the sink getting a bath, but cute none the less


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

These pictures are killing me! I want another puppy!!! 

Here's 2 of Gus when he was 9 weeks. He wasn't getting a bath, just getting cooled down from the summer heat!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> These pictures are killing me! I want another puppy!!!
> 
> Here's 2 of Gus when he was 9 weeks. He wasn't getting a bath, just getting cooled down from the summer heat!


 
hahah!! thats adorable...is that an outdoor sink? what a cool idea for barbeques and stuff


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, that's my cousin's sink out on their deck. They live down in Charleston, SC so they spend a lot of time out there. I saw the sink and immediately thought Gus needed to go in it  I made sure to rinse it out real good when we were done


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I just gotta add... this just makes me melt... what I would have paid to have been there!!!


I use that same shampoo, Hartz Lilac I think it is...Smells SO good!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

These pictures are priceless.. Every puppy looks a little unhappy to be in the bath. Funny how much they learn to love water, but they dont like that bath :doh:.. Silly pups.. I wish Murphy was tiny still 

Not in the sink, but just after his first bath..


----------

